# Rabies vaccination



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I lost a dog last year (had to put him to sleep due to building up aggression) who showed all the sign of rabies vaccinosis, caused by the rabies vaccinations over his life time. He was 8 years old 
I am now worried to have to "poison" my new pup with this vaccination.
For those of you who use homeopathics /natural health care: is there a way I can prepare his body for this vaccination? He is 6 months old and due for this now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Send a PM to MomTo2GSDs. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/60386-momto2gsds.html


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

there is a study and challenge ongoing , which has accummulated enough findings through titre tests that rabies vaccination has a duration of 5 to 7 years Duration of Immunity Study for Rabies Vaccine - Rabies Challenge Fund 

food for thought Dogs Naturally Magazine Rabies Vaccination: 13 Ways to Vaccinate More Safely - with links at bottom of page for more information 

next issue -- Sept / Oct September 2012 Preview - Digital Edition

Dr Dodds , who is involved in this rabies challenge was on the live radio blog Animal Talk Naturally Online Radio by ATN | Blog Talk Radio

here is another site with Dr Dodds addressing this situation Animal Wellness Magazine - devoted to natural health in animals

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

You have every right to fear...however there are homeopathics you can use...as well consider nourishing the brain as in neurological pathways...coconut (raw organic cold pressed) oil is one, foods high in B vitamin group especially B-12 (meats), antioxidant rich foods.

Here is a link you can read, at the bottom it provides links

_Whenever possible, vaccinate under the supervision of a __holistic vet__ trained in homeopathy. At least, give the homeopathic remedy Thuja (Thuya) when vaccinating with most vaccines. *Use Lyssin for the rabies vaccine*. If your vet isn’t skilled in homeopathy, you can get instructions and remedies at naturalrearing.com. (note: I tried to search this site, but have limited time didn't find out if this was a before or after treatment)_


Vaccine Reactions: Underreported and Unrecognized, Not Unimportant | Truth4Pets


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Just do the required vaccinating, then titers after.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry about your previous dog, but thank you for posting this information. I had never heard of this happening. One time while I was at the vet, a couple were in due to their chihuahua having a bad reaction to an ingredient in the rabies vaccination. I forget what happened , but they had quite a scare, the dog did recover.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

dawnandjr said:


> Just do the required vaccinating, then titers after.


 
You can do that for the other vaccines but how do you get around the legal requirement for Rabies?


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> You can do that for the other vaccines but how do you get around the legal requirement for Rabies?


Some states allow just the titers for rabies. Mine is not one of them, maybe Oregon is?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

wolfy dog said:


> I lost a dog last year (had to put him to sleep due to building up aggression) who showed all the sign of rabies vaccinosis, caused by the rabies vaccinations over his life time. He was 8 years old
> I am now worried to have to "poison" my new pup with this vaccination.
> For those of you who use homeopathics /natural health care: is there a way I can prepare his body for this vaccination? He is 6 months old and due for this now.


Vaccine is not 'live,' and cannot cause rabies.

Did you have an autopsy on your dog?

If not, you should not assume it was rabies. Rabies cannot be diagnosed without autopsy.

Read on.

USDA - APHIS - Wildlife Damage Management


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

she did not say the dog died from rabies , but from complications on the liver either causal or co-related to the vaccination.

I recently got some emails from a member of a dog-liver forum , with excerpts from Jean Dodds about a case where a dog died from liver failure -- briefly the reaction slowed digestion , bacteria back up compromised the liver and the dog died. This is a real simplified account , bullet pointing the salient points only.

this is a real hot-buttom issue


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

carmspack said:


> she did not say the dog died from rabies , but from complications on the liver either causal or co-related to the vaccination.
> 
> I recently got some emails from a member of a dog-liver forum , with excerpts from Jean Dodds about a case where a dog died from liver failure -- briefly the reaction slowed digestion , bacteria back up compromised the liver and the dog died. This is a real simplified account , bullet pointing the salient points only.
> 
> this is a real hot-buttom issue


Hi Carm

....or the neural toxins - adjuvants - mercury, aluminum, fermaldehyde


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this , the forewords provided by Jane Levatin MD Board Certified Pediatrician Clinical Instructor in Pediatrics, Harvard Medical School, no slouch she

.......... evidence that allergies , as a mass phenomenon, were ushered in with the introduction of vaccination and the use of injectable medicines .... and later ......indeed we have passed --the crossover point, that point at which we realize that the preventive measures we were prescribed cause more damage than the problems they were intended to prevent ......

The book is authored by Heather Fraser , titled "The Peanut Allergy Epidemic .. what's causing it and how to stop it " 

I have this book because it talks about the history of vaccination , the adjuvants used , the politics, the multi billion dollar industry and the effects it has on all of us .

This is an area of study becoming more and more interesting and important for me to tackle. We now have vets who will not accept you as a client if your dog has not had the traditional full sequence of vaccinations . Yes .



Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Oops, sorry.
Thanks Carm for pointing that out.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

zyppi said:


> Vaccine is not 'live,' and cannot cause rabies.
> 
> Did you have an autopsy on your dog?
> 
> ...


He didn't die of Rabies because he had all his legally required rabies shots throughout his life. He started to show all the symptoms of rabies without being contagious or sick. That seems to be possible with over vaccination of Rabies which causes changes in his brain that would also happen with true Rabies.
A homeopathic vet told me that Rabies vaccination in OR is not required until they are 8 months old.
Another, for me, questionable routine: Chihuahuas get the same dosage as a Mastiff. What does that do to a tiny body?
Thank you all for your help and for articles and links.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> I lost a dog last year (had to put him to sleep due to building up aggression) who showed all the sign of rabies vaccinosis, caused by the rabies vaccinations over his life time. He was 8 years old
> I am now worried to have to "poison" my new pup with this vaccination.
> For those of you who use homeopathics /natural health care: is there a way I can prepare his body for this vaccination? He is 6 months old and due for this now.


Depending on where your at, rabies are required in most places by law. You can do titers where I am at, but the state does not recognize them. The dogs have to have rabies. So after talking with the vet, we do every 3 years because the dose is slightly larger then the one year. So if they have to be done, do the 3 year.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> I lost a dog last year (had to put him to sleep due to building up aggression) who showed all the sign of rabies vaccinosis, caused by the rabies vaccinations over his life time. He was 8 years old
> I am now worried to have to "poison" my new pup with this vaccination.
> For those of you who use homeopathics /natural health care: is there a way I can prepare his body for this vaccination? He is 6 months old and due for this now.


 Hi Wolfy!
I sympathize with you as vaccinations ruined my first GSD’s heath. 
Since your pup has probably already had previous inoculations to this up-coming Rabies, you may want to detox him first to try and rid his body of the toxins already present before more are introduced.
This is what I would personally do prior to the rabies, then off for one week before the rabies:
First week: 1 dose of 30c Thuja daily
Second week: 1 dose of 30c Sulphur daily
(*BTW:* For all other vaccinations, you would give one dose Thuja immediately after the vaccination & one dose Sulphur that evening. This would continue for one week.) 
*When it is time for the rabies* (put this off as long as possible) these are the dosages:
Give 1 dose of 30c Thuja immediately following the injection.
One half-hour later, give 1 dose of Lyssin.
For 7 days following the rabies vaccination:
One dose Thuja in the morning
One dose Lyssin in the evening.
You can purchase these in liquid form, which is MUCH easier, from www.naturalrearing.com or 541-899-2080, who I have know and trusted for about 17 years. One dose is 2 pulls/draws from the liquid bottle from Natural Rearing. Dosages would be different from another source. You will only need a 1 ounce bottle of the Lyssin, but you’ll want to get a 2 or 4 ounce bottle of Thuja as you will use more of it and a 2 ounce bottle of Sulphur. Homeopathic remedies are given in a “clean mouth” which means no food or water 30 minutes before or after being administered. Also, the bottle should be “pulsed” or shaken vigorously for a few seconds to activate. Then, an easy way to give it, is while your dog is resting or sleeping. Just raise his lip and gently drizzle on to his gums. This is how it is absorbed into the system.
I will PM you with a list of holistic vet members in Oregon as it is too long for a post.
Hope this relives your mind a bit.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

llombardo said:


> we do every 3 years because the dose is slightly larger then the one year. So if they have to be done, do the 3 year.


There is no difference between 1-3yr. vaccines.

The 1st year they get a vaccine - at 4mos. - it is a "1yr." meaning they need to boost it in another year. 
After that it's good for 3yrs.
The same vaccine is used, in the same amount. 

It's the dog's immunity which changes, not the vaccine.

Gosh I'm amazed at the widely held yet erroneous belief that there is a difference between vaccines! Wonder if vets can charge more by being deceptive...???

Community Practice Vaccination Protocols from the College of Veterinary Medicine 

The site above explains how rabies is given - notice it doesn't say "use the 3yr. vs. 1yr. vaccine!"

(posted here, because the same info was given in another thread where I posted this originally)

More info explaining this- 
http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/veterinaryqa/f/RabiesVaccine.htm

_This question came up on Twitter: "I do not understand why I can get a 3 year vaccine in Wisconsin and only a one year in Illinois for my dog."

Answer:
The answer is that when using an adjuvanted vaccine* approved for 3 years, there is no difference as far as local laws are concerned. What makes the rabies vaccination "good" for one year or three years is determined by two things:

1) the animal's age and rabies vaccine history
2) if the state and municipal laws require annual vaccinations for rabies.
Dogs and cats are first vaccinated for rabies between 4 and 6 months of age. They need a booster one year from that date. They are then vaccinated every three years, although some states still require annual rabies vaccinations for dogs and/or cats. Again, it is the same vaccine in all cases, but the time it is "good" for is dependent on these factors.
_


----------

